# Ideal Height for a drum sander?



## RevenantJoiner (Jun 9, 2017)

I recently purchased a used drum sander. I now need to make a base for it. What is the ideal height for the drum sander belt to be from the floor? What height are the commercial bases? Does that work for those of you that have these? If not, what would be your recommendation?

Thanks for any and all information and suggestions.

Tom


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I prefer mine to be at bench height, (approx 34")


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

Seems to me that the best height is the one that would be most comfortable for you. It would be higher for someone 6'4" than for someone 4'6".

Wayne


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i have a jet and mine is about 34" but like wayne said its all about what works for you.


----------



## GaryCK (Apr 7, 2018)

My SuperMax on its factory mobile base sits at about 34.5". That's a comfortable height for me at 6'-0" for what that's worth.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Pickup a long board and hold it level at the most comfortable position. Measure the height of the board from the floor while in that position (or have someone else do it). An inch or two lower than that makes for a good table height for machines like drum sanders and planers.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

You spend a lot of time standing at the sander feeding and retrieving boards at the drum. Make the height such that you don't need to bend your back….


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

> You spend a lot of time standing at the sander feeding and retrieving boards at the drum. Make the height such that you don t need to bend your back….
> 
> - splintergroup


This is the best answer and why I have mine fairly high as are all my tools. I am 6' 3" with a bad back.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i have most of my tool stands and benches higher than average.my miter saw and ras are about 43" and my assembly table is about 38".too much bending over kills the back,trying to make last until i expire-lol.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I have my work bench and thickness planer set at the same height as my table saw. 
Workbench makes a good out feed table, I will have a drum sander sometime next year, I hope.
will most likely set it up the same way.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

As they say. height depends how much you want to bend over. It's not a bad idea to have it a couple inches higher than needed. Easier on your back from bending over.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

The older you get, the straighter you're going to want to stand.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I put my lunchbox planer and drum sander in a stack, because I'm really challenged for floor space. The planer is about 5" at the infeed/outfeed plates, and the sander is at 29". I just do squats when I feed the wood through the planer. Works for me, because I don't thin out wood much. The sander is actually a good height for me, at 5'9" and having ape-like arms. My lathe is set up for ergonomics at 36" where my forearm is even with the center line of a turning. Just got that set up a few weeks ago. I'm going to get around to using it soon. Same with the table saw, the scroll saw and small (9") band saw. The bigger band saw (12") is a little high, but not unworkable.


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

> I have my work bench and thickness planer set at the same height as my table saw.
> Workbench makes a good out feed table, I will have a drum sander sometime next year, I hope.
> will most likely set it up the same way.
> 
> - bigJohninvegas


Same here. I have a small shop, and it's nice to be able to use the same rolling outfeed table for both the table saw and planer.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

I recall many, many years ago asking my Dad how high to make a workbench… His response was "pecker high". 
In hindsight, seems good to me.

Guess another reason I loved him & wish I'd told him that more often.


----------

